# Official Biggest Loser: Spoiled Maltese 2008



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I just sent out all of the PM's to everyone who expressed interested on the other thread. You may still join up until 11:00pm (eastern time) tomorrow night. 

Our competition will last from 10-28-08 to 12-22-08

Here are the rules/answers to questions I have received:

1. Weigh-Ins will be on Monday and will be due to me by 11:00pm (eastern time). I will accept weigh-ins by email or PM. We will determine the biggest losers by percentage of weight loss instead of just pounds. No one will but me will see your starting weight number as I will only post loss percentages.

2. Everyone will receive a standard Accountability Log that Klarisa sent to me to track their progress. You can create your own log that coincides with however you choose to lose weight. I will need these sent to me along with your weigh-ins each Monday (with the exception of this Monday). Since I am the one organizing this I think it would only be fair to everyone participating that I be accountable to you all, so I will be posting my loss/gain and logs on the thread each Monday. 

3. I will take pledges to donate items for the top 3 Biggest Losers up until the end of the competition. I have received a suggestion that we do Spa items, but all donations will be accepted. 

4. I realize this competition is over the internet, therefore I think we should all remember to be truthful when reporting weight loss. This should be a safe place for us to discuss our successes and frustrations of our weight-loss journies too. Please provide encouragement for others when you can! 

Good luck to everyone! 

PS. I am so sorry that I did not send out PM's earlier, but I have been sick all weekend long. Let me know if you have a problem/question!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck to everyone!!!! Be safe and we are on our way to healthier lives!!! yay!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck to everyone!!!! Be safe and we are on our way to healthier lives!!! yay!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am in. I can't wait! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well.. I weighed myself this a.m.
ick.. I have heard if you step on the scale every morning you are more accountable each day. I think it makes me more depressed but it is incentive.
and i am better about what i eat when I do weigh myself every morning.

Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I may join in!

I'll have to weigh myself when I get home.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Oct 27 2008, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658637


> Well.. I weighed myself this a.m.
> ick.. I have heard if you step on the scale every morning you are more accountable each day. I think it makes me more depressed but it is incentive.
> and i am better about what i eat when I do weigh myself every morning.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!![/B]



I agree. Weighing your self in the morning will make you more ready to eat healthy and start exercising. It is depressing though.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What recipes are you using to lose weight?? Or I guess a better question would be what foods are you eating and not eating???


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been eating whole wheat breads and pastas, cut back on sugar and fats, and I walk at least 20 miles a week. I have Denise Austin's Yoga Buns tape too. I use it as backup for when it's raining mostly. My husband and I grill a lot, so I eat lots of chicken. I love hearing other people' thoughts or ideas on what they do.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 27 2008, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659204


> I've been eating whole wheat breads and pastas, cut back on sugar and fats, and I walk at least 20 miles a week. I have Denise Austin's Yoga Buns tape too. I use it as backup for when it's raining mostly. My husband and I grill a lot, so I eat lots of chicken. I love hearing other people' thoughts or ideas on what they do.[/B]


OMG....20 miles a week! I'm going to have to increase my working out. I probably only walk about 10 miles a week!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

LOL, 20 miles a week?! Way to go girl! I have a goal of 50 miles on the treadmill for the next month and I will be luck to make that. So far the only person's 1st weigh in that I am missing is Howren06. Everyone else is good. I have received emails about doing food logs instead of exercise/calories/etc and those will work too! I had not even thought about that, but that's what I did when I was on LA weight loss. 

My starting weight is 193. Good luck to everyone and remember to post your thoughts, struggles, tips, and whatever else you can think of here. I hope this becomes a place where we can share what works for us and inspire each other to be great! 

PS Oprah is having a show this week with the trainers Bob and Jillian from Biggest Loser. I think it may be on Thursday but I'm not sure. It should be interesting as they are going to offer tips and feature contestants from the show. I will try to catch it and post what I can about what they say!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 27 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659233


> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 27 2008, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659204





> I've been eating whole wheat breads and pastas, cut back on sugar and fats, and I walk at least 20 miles a week. I have Denise Austin's Yoga Buns tape too. I use it as backup for when it's raining mostly. My husband and I grill a lot, so I eat lots of chicken. I love hearing other people' thoughts or ideas on what they do.[/B]


OMG....20 miles a week! I'm going to have to increase my working out. I probably only walk about 10 miles a week!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I live beside a walking track, and my brother and I have been working out, walking, and eating healthier together for almost a year . It's so much easier with a partner, someone to sound off to when you have a bad day, someone else eating salad with you when everyone else is having pizza. :thumbsup: We didn't start out walking 20 miles. We worked up to it. Ten miles is awesome! Not everyone can walk across their yard to the community track like we do. It's been nice since the price of gas has gone through the roof.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Oct 27 2008, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659243


> LOL, 20 miles a week?! Way to go girl! I have a goal of 50 miles on the treadmill for the next month and I will be luck to make that. So far the only person's 1st weigh in that I am missing is Howren06. Everyone else is good. I have received emails about doing food logs instead of exercise/calories/etc and those will work too! I had not even thought about that, but that's what I did when I was on LA weight loss.
> 
> My starting weight is 193. Good luck to everyone and remember to post your thoughts, struggles, tips, and whatever else you can think of here. I hope this becomes a place where we can share what works for us and inspire each other to be great!
> 
> PS Oprah is having a show this week with the trainers Bob and Jillian from Biggest Loser. I think it may be on Thursday but I'm not sure. It should be interesting as they are going to offer tips and feature contestants from the show. I will try to catch it and post what I can about what they say![/B]


I love Bob and Jillian!! One of their tips that I swear by is the skim or 1% milk for a boost or snack! It really works! You don't crash afterward like sugar will make you do.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Weight Loss Quote for Discussion: 
_Instead of giving myself reasons why I can't, I give myself reasons why I can._

Let's list reasons why we CAN lose weight! 

Reasons why I can lose the weight:

1. I am a strong, intelligent woman
2. I love myself enough to take care of my body 
3. I am important to the people I love 
4. I want to be healthy and live a long life for my future family
5. I want to feel as beautiful on the outside as I am on the inside

Please feel free to list your own reasons why you CAN succeed! I will try to do this every day/every other day as I have the time. If you have a quote you would like to share please do!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Oct 27 2008, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659297


> Weight Loss Quote for Discussion:
> _Instead of giving myself reasons why I can't, I give myself reasons why I can._
> 
> Let's list reasons why we CAN lose weight!
> ...



I love this list!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Oct 27 2008, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659297


> Weight Loss Quote for Discussion:
> _Instead of giving myself reasons why I can't, I give myself reasons why I can._
> 
> Let's list reasons why we CAN lose weight!
> ...


Reasons why I can lose the weight:
1.I am a strong, determined woman.
2.I'm doing this so I'll feel better.
3.This is not a diet for me, but a lifestyle change.
4.I have a GREAT support system, so I don't get discouraged and give up on myself.
Most importantly, I deserve it. This is the one thing I do just for me. No one comes between me and my workouts...period.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Walked 3 miles this evening! Planning on going to the gym tomorrow morning. How is everyone else doing????


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm eating healthier!!! yay! i had a salad, fat free yogert..... literally a gallon of WATER! lol


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow! Go Julie!! I didn't walk at all today. I had to work tonight, so most Tuesdays are off days or just easier days. I walked 3.5 miles yesterday, and hoping for 6 to 8 miles tomorrow. I had turnip greens and two pieces of whole wheat double fiber bread for dinner. YUM! I think I'm going to start drinking a shake for breakfast again. I'm bad about forgetting breakfast if I don't do that. A gallon of water, Klarisa? Wow!! That's incredible!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 28 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659862


> i'm eating healthier!!! yay! i had a salad, fat free yogert..... literally a gallon of WATER! lol[/B]


Wow...that's a lot of water! You must have been running to the bathroom all day! LOL! I need to increase my water big time!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 28 2008, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659883


> Wow! Go Julie!! I didn't walk at all today. I had to work tonight, so most Tuesdays are off days or just easier days. I walked 3.5 miles yesterday, and hoping for 6 to 8 miles tomorrow. I had turnip greens and two pieces of whole wheat double fiber bread for dinner. YUM! I think I'm going to start drinking a shake for breakfast again. I'm bad about forgetting breakfast if I don't do that. A gallon of water, Klarisa? Wow!! That's incredible![/B]


Good job on eating healthy! Do you do the 6 to 8 miles all at once or split it up during the day?? I plan on riding the bike and the ellipitcal tomorrow. Does anyone do weights? I'm really bad about doing them. I just hate it b/c at the gym all the men are always around the weights and I don't feel comfortable. I have some small weights at home, but I'm pretty bad about exercising at home. There is always something better to do!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

It varies depending on what day it is. Most times My brother and I try to get it all at once. Weekends are done all at once, preferably in the morning so I'm free to watch football. I should use my elliptical, like you're doing. You can get incredible results from using it, in much less time than walking. But I love being outside when the weather permits. I don't like using free weights, I have some, just don't use them. I just thought of something. I've been thinking of carrying some light (like 2 lb) weights when I walk, or ankle weights maybe, to maximize the workout. What do yall think?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 28 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659905


> It varies depending on what day it is. Most times My brother and I try to get it all at once. Weekends are done all at once, preferably in the morning so I'm free to watch football. I should use my elliptical, like you're doing. You can get incredible results from using it, in much less time than walking. But I love being outside when the weather permits. I don't like using free weights, I have some, just don't use them. I just thought of something. I've been thinking of carrying some light (like 2 lb) weights when I walk, or ankle weights maybe, to maximize the workout. What do yall think?[/B]


I've heard it helps to carry light weights when you walk. I see people at the park with them all of the time. I have heard that elliptical is really good too! That's why I started using it. I usually ride about 2-3 miles on the bike, so I guess I will try to get in 2-3 miles on the elliptical too tomorrow! I hope I can make it...LOL!

I only have about 20lbs. to lose, but it's been very hard! I've gained this 20lbs. in the last 2 years. I'm not sure why? It's like as soon as I turned 32, my body went crazy.

Now that I'm not working an office job and am doing pet sitting, I have so much more time to workout and really have no excuse!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I've lost 20 pounds since the first of the year, and my elliptical was very instrumental in my weight loss. It makes you so much leaner. One note though, I used it on the highest level of tension, and got a great upper body workout also. But..... my boobs have shrunk massively. Just forewarning you lol I hope that's not tmi for anyone.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 28 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659912


> I've lost 20 pounds since the first of the year, and my elliptical was very instrumental in my weight loss. It makes you so much leaner. One note though, I used it on the highest level of tension, and got a great upper body workout also. But..... my boobs have shrunk massively. Just forewarning you lol I hope that's not tmi for anyone.[/B]


LOL! No, not TMI. How long did you use the elliptical for?


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I used it for 30 to 40 minutes. I had it on the 500 calorie program, so I was rolling. The shrinkage hasn't bothered me a bit. But my SIL won't touch one. My sister uses a treadmill or bike instead also. But I love the elliptical.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 28 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659921


> I used it for 30 to 40 minutes. I had it on the 500 calorie program, so I was rolling. The shrinkage hasn't bothered me a bit. But my SIL won't touch one.[/B]


I'm not worry about that either. LOL! I would rather my thighs and butt be smaller! LOL!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 28 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659926


> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 28 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659921





> I used it for 30 to 40 minutes. I had it on the 500 calorie program, so I was rolling. The shrinkage hasn't bothered me a bit. But my SIL won't touch one.[/B]


I'm not worry about that either. LOL! I would rather my thighs and butt be smaller! LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
You'll love it then. Everyone is surprised when they see me now. My hips have always my problem area, but not anymore. I've lost six inches off my butt, 2.5 off each leg.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 28 2008, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659937


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 28 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659926





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 28 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659921





> I used it for 30 to 40 minutes. I had it on the 500 calorie program, so I was rolling. The shrinkage hasn't bothered me a bit. But my SIL won't touch one.[/B]


I'm not worry about that either. LOL! I would rather my thighs and butt be smaller! LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
You'll love it then. Everyone is surprised when they see me now. My hips have always my problem area, but not anymore. I've lost six inches off my butt, 2.5 off each leg.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great! I guess the elliptical will be my new best friend! LOL.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Just finished my 8 miles. :smheat: How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 29 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660403


> Just finished my 8 miles. :smheat: How's everyone else doing?[/B]


8 Miles??? LOL! That's great!!!! :aktion033: 

I went to the gym this morning.  I rode 3 miles on the bike and did about 1 1/2 miles on the elliptical. I'm pretty tired today. I plan on going to the gym again tomorrow morning. I'm trying to drink a big glass of water right now because I don't feel like I drank enough water today.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everybody!!

I've been sick with I guess a version of the flu.... fever, cold symptoms, stomach ache, headache,etc.... since Sunday night. Today was my first day back to work this week and I am exhausted. As a result, I 
haven't exercised all week. 

I like to walk. On Saturday, I downloaded a walking program to my IPOD and I walked for about thirty minutes.I also like to use my Wii fitness program. The exercise on Wii fitness isn't too strenuous, but I 
enjoy it and I figure it's better than sitting there watching TV... right? 

I need to lose some weight because my blood pressure is borderline and I refuse to go on 
blood pressure medication. I know that my weight is an issue and I am determined to lose enough
to make a healthy difference.

As far as eating.... I believe that I have tried every diet that is out there at one time or another. After
all of those failures, I believe that what will work for me is eating everything I want.... but in moderation.
I love the 100 calorie packs and also single portion packs. They help me to determine how much is 
a good amount to eat. I buy everything I can in these single-serve packages now... so that I don't sit down 
and eat an entire bag of potato chips...

I hope that everyone is doing great!!

Debbie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

well - i am having to wait until tomorrow - for the Gym - I need to go and pay my dues before I can go again - and I don't get paid until tomorrow. 
but I have enjoyed reading about the elliptical machine - and I will try to work out with that.

I LOVE to walk! so I will start walking again and I really want to work on my arms!! - 
I need to lose about 15 lbs. 20 would be nice.. but 15 seems reasonable.

trying to eat in the right amount is important.
i often eat wt. watchers frozen meals for lunch or a salad during the summer and that helps.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Oct 29 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660419


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I've been sick with I guess a version of the flu.... fever, cold symptoms, stomach ache, headache,etc.... since Sunday night. Today was my first day back to work this week and I am exhausted. As a result, I
> haven't exercised all week.
> ...


Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope you get to feeling better soon! 

I'm a big fan of the 100 calorie packs too!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 29 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660412


> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 29 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660403





> Just finished my 8 miles. :smheat: How's everyone else doing?[/B]


8 Miles??? LOL! That's great!!!! :aktion033: 

I went to the gym this morning.  I rode 3 miles on the bike and did about 1 1/2 miles on the elliptical. I'm pretty tired today. I plan on going to the gym again tomorrow morning. I'm trying to drink a big glass of water right now because I don't feel like I drank enough water today.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow! That's awesome! The elliptical is hard! I'll bet you are tired! :smheat:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Oct 29 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660419


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I've been sick with I guess a version of the flu.... fever, cold symptoms, stomach ache, headache,etc.... since Sunday night. Today was my first day back to work this week and I am exhausted. As a result, I
> haven't exercised all week.
> ...


I'm sorry you've been feeling yucky. I love Sun chips, and now Sam's carries them in 30 single serve big boxes. I eat lots of low fat popcorn too. It's really good with extra popcorn salt.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

cool idea....


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am trying to get over this cold that I have so I can start walking. This is soo hard for me


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Oct 29 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660580


> I am trying to get over this cold that I have so I can start walking. This is soo hard for me[/B]


Feel better! :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 29 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660504


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 29 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660412





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 29 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660403





> Just finished my 8 miles. :smheat: How's everyone else doing?[/B]


8 Miles??? LOL! That's great!!!! :aktion033: 

I went to the gym this morning.  I rode 3 miles on the bike and did about 1 1/2 miles on the elliptical. I'm pretty tired today. I plan on going to the gym again tomorrow morning. I'm trying to drink a big glass of water right now because I don't feel like I drank enough water today.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow! That's awesome! The elliptical is hard! I'll bet you are tired! :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I am really tired. My allergies were bothering me a little this morning when I woke up, but I made myself go to the gym. I think I'm going to go to sleep early tonight.

Oh! Before I forget. I bought Skinny Cow Skinny Dippers Ice Cream. I will have to check to see how many calories they are, but they are yummy!!!!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 29 2008, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660611


> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 29 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660504





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 29 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660412





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 29 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660403





> Just finished my 8 miles. :smheat: How's everyone else doing?[/B]


8 Miles??? LOL! That's great!!!! :aktion033: 

I went to the gym this morning.  I rode 3 miles on the bike and did about 1 1/2 miles on the elliptical. I'm pretty tired today. I plan on going to the gym again tomorrow morning. I'm trying to drink a big glass of water right now because I don't feel like I drank enough water today.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow! That's awesome! The elliptical is hard! I'll bet you are tired! :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I am really tired. My allergies were bothering me a little this morning when I woke up, but I made myself go to the gym. I think I'm going to go to sleep early tonight.

Oh! Before I forget. I bought Skinny Cow Skinny Dippers Ice Cream. I will have to check to see how many calories they are, but they are yummy!!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've had the Skinny Cow ice cream sandwiches before. Very good! I don't know if you got the same ones though. They had 130 calories, 3 or 4 grams of fat, and 3 or 4 grams of fiber.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Oct 29 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660580


> I am trying to get over this cold that I have so I can start walking. This is soo hard for me[/B]


I'm sorry you feel bad. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm having a hard time getting started. Been battling sinus headaches every day and lots of stress at work this week. I work nights so i usually do my eating at night at least i haven't been chowing down at night this week, but haven't started the exercising yet.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 29 2008, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660610


> QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Oct 29 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660580





> I am trying to get over this cold that I have so I can start walking. This is soo hard for me[/B]


Feel better! :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you :grouphug: And I wish you the best 

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 29 2008, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660621


> QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Oct 29 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660580





> I am trying to get over this cold that I have so I can start walking. This is soo hard for me[/B]


I'm sorry you feel bad. :sLo_grouphug3:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks :grouphug: and I wish you the best also!

QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 30 2008, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660726


> I'm having a hard time getting started. Been battling sinus headaches every day and lots of stress at work this week. I work nights so i usually do my eating at night at least i haven't been chowing down at night this week, but haven't started the exercising yet.[/B]


I hope you start feeling better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Oct 29 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660419


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I've been sick with I guess a version of the flu.... fever, cold symptoms, stomach ache, headache,etc.... since Sunday night. Today was my first day back to work this week and I am exhausted. As a result, I
> haven't exercised all week.
> ...



I hope you start feeling better soon. :grouphug: 


QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Oct 29 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660580


> I am trying to get over this cold that I have so I can start walking. This is soo hard for me[/B]




Get better soon. :grouphug: I know exactly how you feel. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i started off rather lax this week..
but weighing myself every morning (even though it has only been four mornings has helped). I have been lazy for toooo many months and these stomach crunches BURN - so i know I need to do them.
I finally got my bike tire replaced - so Atticus and I are off for a 3 mile bike ride to the post office.....
tomorrow - maybe i'll get some walking in... Sunday is the 2KM doggie dash and dawdle... so I know for sure how far i'm walking that day. with dogs walking and then pulling a wagon with 4 dogs.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I went to the gym again today. Ugh...I'm exhausted. I'm resting tomorrow! I did 4 miles on the bike (about 20 mins) and 1 mile on the treadmill. :smheat:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 30 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661033


> I went to the gym again today. Ugh...I'm exhausted. I'm resting tomorrow! I did 4 miles on the bike (about 20 mins) and 1 mile on the treadmill. :smheat:[/B]


I bet you are tired! I did my 6 miles today. I don't know if I'm walking tomorrow or not.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 30 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661237


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 30 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661033





> I went to the gym again today. Ugh...I'm exhausted. I'm resting tomorrow! I did 4 miles on the bike (about 20 mins) and 1 mile on the treadmill. :smheat:[/B]


I bet you are tired! I did my 6 miles today. I don't know if I'm walking tomorrow or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Congrats on doing 6 miles today! I'm NOT exercising tomorrow. I feel awful right now. I have a headache and just feel really weak. I don't think my body is used to exercise 3 straight days in a row! :smheat: Also...I got on the scale this morning and I have gained 1/2 lb.! What the heck? I've been exercising and eating less. ARGH!!!!!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 30 2008, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661293


> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 30 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661237





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 30 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661033





> I went to the gym again today. Ugh...I'm exhausted. I'm resting tomorrow! I did 4 miles on the bike (about 20 mins) and 1 mile on the treadmill. :smheat:[/B]


I bet you are tired! I did my 6 miles today. I don't know if I'm walking tomorrow or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Congrats on doing 6 miles today! I'm NOT exercising tomorrow. I feel awful right now. I have a headache and just feel really weak. I don't think my body is used to exercise 3 straight days in a row! :smheat: Also...I got on the scale this morning and I have gained 1/2 lb.! What the heck? I've been exercising and eating less. ARGH!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm sorry you are feeling so bad. The scale went up a little on me too this weekend. I'm just hoping it will go back down. In the meantime, I'm trying to keep on keeping on. I did my walk today. UGH!! My feet hurt! So how's everyone else making it today?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 31 2008, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661762


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 30 2008, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661293





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Oct 30 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661237





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 30 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661033





> I went to the gym again today. Ugh...I'm exhausted. I'm resting tomorrow! I did 4 miles on the bike (about 20 mins) and 1 mile on the treadmill. :smheat:[/B]


I bet you are tired! I did my 6 miles today. I don't know if I'm walking tomorrow or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Congrats on doing 6 miles today! I'm NOT exercising tomorrow. I feel awful right now. I have a headache and just feel really weak. I don't think my body is used to exercise 3 straight days in a row! :smheat: Also...I got on the scale this morning and I have gained 1/2 lb.! What the heck? I've been exercising and eating less. ARGH!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm sorry you are feeling so bad. The scale went up a little on me too this weekend. I'm just hoping it will go back down. In the meantime, I'm trying to keep on keeping on. I did my walk today. UGH!! My feet hurt! So how's everyone else making it today?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm feeling better now. I rested on Friday. I went to the gym this morning and did 4 miles on the bike and about 16 mins on the elliptical. I had to take a nap! LOL.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Glad you're feeling better! I kinda cheated this morning. :behindsofa: I had eggbeaters and a piece of bologna for breakfast. I did walk 5 miles today and 5.5 miles yesterday though.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

You guys that exercise...more power to you! I absolutely hate to exercise. The only thing I'm having a hard time with is keeping track of what I eat...I forget to write it down and then I forget what I ate.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

It's been a week now! How is everyone doing? I'm about to go to the gym....ugh I feel like I live there!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663226


> It's been a week now! How is everyone doing? I'm about to go to the gym....ugh I feel like I live there! [/B]


I walked 4 miles yesterday, 5 today. I haven't cheated today...yet.lol I'm having creamed spinach, a low calorie version, and grilled chicken for dinner.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I am hoping to be able to go to Curves tomorrow. I have been battling a stomach virus/sinus infection this week. Because of that I haven't been able to exercise and actually gained a pound so my official weigh in this week is 194 :smmadder: I just have to tell myself that this week will be better. Congrats to those who have sent in their WI and have lost!! :smilie_daumenpos: :Happy_Dance: 


Here are some cheerleaders to cheer us on for the coming week!
:cheer: 

:cheer: 

:cheer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Nov 3 2008, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663461


> I am hoping to be able to go to Curves tomorrow. I have been battling a stomach virus/sinus infection this week. Because of that I haven't been able to exercise and actually gained a pound so my official weigh in this week is 194 :smmadder: I just have to tell myself that this week will be better. Congrats to those who have sent in their WI and have lost!! :smilie_daumenpos: :Happy_Dance:
> 
> 
> Here are some cheerleaders to cheer us on for the coming week!
> ...


I hope you are feeling better so you can go to Curves. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663443


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663226





> It's been a week now! How is everyone doing? I'm about to go to the gym....ugh I feel like I live there! [/B]


I walked 4 miles yesterday, 5 today. I haven't cheated today...yet.lol I'm having creamed spinach, a low calorie version, and grilled chicken for dinner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm about to eat one of those Skinny Cow Ice Cream bars. I weighed in this morning and only lost about 1/2 lb. this week.  I thought I would lose more, but I keep telling myself at least I lost something! 

I went to the gym this morning...3.5 miles on the bike and 1 mile on the treadmill.

How often is everyone trying to exercise??


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663443


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663226





> It's been a week now! How is everyone doing? I'm about to go to the gym....ugh I feel like I live there! [/B]


I walked 4 miles yesterday, 5 today. I haven't cheated today...yet.lol I'm having creamed spinach, a low calorie version, and grilled chicken for dinner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm about to eat one of those Skinny Cow Ice Cream bars. I weighed in this morning and only lost about 1/2 lb. this week.  I thought I would lose more, but I keep telling myself at least I lost something! 

I went to the gym this morning...3.5 miles on the bike and 1 mile on the treadmill.

How often is everyone trying to exercise??


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663525


> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663443





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663226





> It's been a week now! How is everyone doing? I'm about to go to the gym....ugh I feel like I live there! [/B]


I walked 4 miles yesterday, 5 today. I haven't cheated today...yet.lol I'm having creamed spinach, a low calorie version, and grilled chicken for dinner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm about to eat one of those Skinny Cow Ice Cream bars. I weighed in this morning and only lost about 1/2 lb. this week.  I thought I would lose more, but I keep telling myself at least I lost something! 

I went to the gym this morning...3.5 miles on the bike and 1 mile on the treadmill.

How often is everyone trying to exercise??
[/B][/QUOTE]
Did you measure yourself when you started? I take my measurements once a week. I didn't lose much weight at first, but I was losing in inches, when I started exercising. You might be surprised how much you can lose in inches in just a week. Just a thought. Now how about passing me one of those ice cream bars?  Seriously I would like to know if they're good, because I might try them.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663545


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663525





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663443





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663226





> It's been a week now! How is everyone doing? I'm about to go to the gym....ugh I feel like I live there! [/B]


I walked 4 miles yesterday, 5 today. I haven't cheated today...yet.lol I'm having creamed spinach, a low calorie version, and grilled chicken for dinner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm about to eat one of those Skinny Cow Ice Cream bars. I weighed in this morning and only lost about 1/2 lb. this week.  I thought I would lose more, but I keep telling myself at least I lost something! 

I went to the gym this morning...3.5 miles on the bike and 1 mile on the treadmill.

How often is everyone trying to exercise??
[/B][/QUOTE]
Did you measure yourself when you started? I take my measurements once a week. I didn't lose much weight at first, but I was losing in inches, when I started exercising. You might be surprised how much you can lose in inches in just a week. Just a thought. Now how about passing me one of those ice cream bars?  Seriously I would like to know if they're good, because I might try them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't measure myself. What measurements do you take? I guess I will start that! 

I'm eating the Skinny Cow Skinny Dippers. They are ice cream shape like a popsicle. They are yummy!  You will have to try them.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663548


> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663545





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663525





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663443





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663226





> It's been a week now! How is everyone doing? I'm about to go to the gym....ugh I feel like I live there! [/B]


I walked 4 miles yesterday, 5 today. I haven't cheated today...yet.lol I'm having creamed spinach, a low calorie version, and grilled chicken for dinner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm about to eat one of those Skinny Cow Ice Cream bars. I weighed in this morning and only lost about 1/2 lb. this week.  I thought I would lose more, but I keep telling myself at least I lost something! 

I went to the gym this morning...3.5 miles on the bike and 1 mile on the treadmill.

How often is everyone trying to exercise??
[/B][/QUOTE]
Did you measure yourself when you started? I take my measurements once a week. I didn't lose much weight at first, but I was losing in inches, when I started exercising. You might be surprised how much you can lose in inches in just a week. Just a thought. Now how about passing me one of those ice cream bars?  Seriously I would like to know if they're good, because I might try them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't measure myself. What measurements do you take? I guess I will start that! 

I'm eating the Skinny Cow Skinny Dippers. They are ice cream shape like a popsicle. They are yummy!  You will have to try them.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I do waist, hips :brownbag: , and thighs. Some people do their arms too, but I've never bothered with them.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats on the weight loss, Julie! That's totally awesome! :cheer: I hope you feel better tomorrow and can go to Curves tomorrow, Whitney.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663552


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663548





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663545





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663525





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 3 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663443





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 3 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663226





> It's been a week now! How is everyone doing? I'm about to go to the gym....ugh I feel like I live there! [/B]


I walked 4 miles yesterday, 5 today. I haven't cheated today...yet.lol I'm having creamed spinach, a low calorie version, and grilled chicken for dinner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm about to eat one of those Skinny Cow Ice Cream bars. I weighed in this morning and only lost about 1/2 lb. this week.  I thought I would lose more, but I keep telling myself at least I lost something! 

I went to the gym this morning...3.5 miles on the bike and 1 mile on the treadmill.

How often is everyone trying to exercise??
[/B][/QUOTE]
Did you measure yourself when you started? I take my measurements once a week. I didn't lose much weight at first, but I was losing in inches, when I started exercising. You might be surprised how much you can lose in inches in just a week. Just a thought. Now how about passing me one of those ice cream bars?  Seriously I would like to know if they're good, because I might try them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't measure myself. What measurements do you take? I guess I will start that! 

I'm eating the Skinny Cow Skinny Dippers. They are ice cream shape like a popsicle. They are yummy!  You will have to try them.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I do waist, hips :brownbag: , and thighs. Some people do their arms too, but I've never bothered with them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay...I will measure tomorow...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!!!

I hope that everyone has a great week this week! I tried very hard to watch what I ate last week, but there
were days when I didn't do that well. Those calories can really sneak up on you. Sometimes it doesn't
seem like I ate a lot at all... but when I log the food I can't believe the calories I ate. 

I weigh myself daily, at the same time, and I can't believe the fluctuations! Today it said that I gained 2
pounds!!!!!! :smpullhair: I did eat a little more yesterday than I should have...I was in NYC with my daughter
and I guess I didn't make wise choices... but I don't think I cold have gained 2 pounds overnight. So I'm 
thinking that it's due to eating a lot of salty foods and possibly retaining water... at least I hope so!!!

Good luck this week !

Debbie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Nov 4 2008, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663768


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I hope that everyone has a great week this week! I tried very hard to watch what I ate last week, but there
> were days when I didn't do that well. Those calories can really sneak up on you. Sometimes it doesn't
> ...


Hi Debbie-My weight went up and down throughout the whole week. I just made sure I didn't eat as much the last few days before we had to weigh and also increased the intensity of my workout! Are you working out? I think that helps a lot because I even had Mexican food and a margarita one night....I just cannot eat healthy ever single day! It's not realistic anyway. Good luck this week!!!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are the Results for our 1st Week! 

Biggest Loser- Jennifer (Casa Verde Maltese) 3lbs lost with a 2% weight loss
2nd Place- Laura (Pebbles Mamma) 3lbs lost with a 1.85% weight loss
3rd Place- Grace (littlebit279) 2lbs lost with a 1.75% weight loss

We had many people with 2lbs which is wonderful! Congrats to everyone! If you want to calculate your own percentage here is the formula: 
(weight lost/starting weight) x 100. Keep up the good work ladies! I know some of us started off rough, but we will do better this week :biggrin:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

yay congrats to EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am hoping to do better this week. I was sick all last week. I am finally feeling better and getting back to my workouts today as soon as I get home. The good news is I didn't gain, but I didn't lose either.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Howren06 @ Nov 4 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663949


> I am hoping to do better this week. I was sick all last week. I am finally feeling better and getting back to my workouts today as soon as I get home. The good news is I didn't gain, but I didn't lose either.[/B]



I think that not gaining is GOOD!!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 4 2008, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663962


> QUOTE (Howren06 @ Nov 4 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663949





> I am hoping to do better this week. I was sick all last week. I am finally feeling better and getting back to my workouts today as soon as I get home. The good news is I didn't gain, but I didn't lose either.[/B]



I think that not gaining is GOOD!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I totally agree! Yea!! Woohoo for everyone!!! :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats to our biggest losers this week! Woot woot. Goodluck to us all this week!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats everyone!!! arty:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Good job eveyone! I'm always excited when I lose weight and didn't exercise to do it!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I am most definitely not getting in the amount of exercise that I would like  My mom called the doctor's office and described my symptoms and the nurse said to come in ASAP tomorrow because it could be walking pneumonia! I guess I will find out tomorrow. This past week has been a battle..let me tell you! 

PS We lost a total of 11.55 pounds all together this week and there are 16 of us participating!!!!!! YooHoo!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Nov 4 2008, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664254


> I am most definitely not getting in the amount of exercise that I would like  My mom called the doctor's office and described my symptoms and the nurse said to come in ASAP tomorrow because it could be walking pneumonia! I guess I will find out tomorrow. This past week has been a battle..let me tell you!
> 
> PS We lost a total of 11.55 pounds all together this week and there are 16 of us participating!!!!!! YooHoo![/B]


Wow! Hopefully the doctor can give you some meds to get you all better soon. That stuff is no fun! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

How's it going for everyone? I walked 9.5 miles today. I got in a little extra, because the forecast calls for rain tomorrow. UGH!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 5 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664782


> How's it going for everyone? I walked 9.5 miles today. I got in a little extra, because the forecast calls for rain tomorrow. UGH![/B]


You go girl! arty: I went to the gym today. I did 4.5 miles on the bike, 15 mins on the elliptical, and 1 mile on the treadmill for a total 55 mins! I sure am tired now!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 5 2008, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664797


> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 5 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664782





> How's it going for everyone? I walked 9.5 miles today. I got in a little extra, because the forecast calls for rain tomorrow. UGH![/B]


You go girl! arty: I went to the gym today. I did 4.5 miles on the bike, 15 mins on the elliptical, and 1 mile on the treadmill for a total 55 mins! I sure am tired now!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow! I'm sore just thinking about doing all that! :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 5 2008, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664806


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 5 2008, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664797





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 5 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664782





> How's it going for everyone? I walked 9.5 miles today. I got in a little extra, because the forecast calls for rain tomorrow. UGH![/B]


You go girl! arty: I went to the gym today. I did 4.5 miles on the bike, 15 mins on the elliptical, and 1 mile on the treadmill for a total 55 mins! I sure am tired now!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow! I'm sore just thinking about doing all that! :smheat: :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, my legs are really sore...and I still have to walk up and down stairs...we live in a 3 story townhouse! :smheat:


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I have not been able to exercise because the Dr. said I do have walking pneumonia and since it's very easy for me to get full blown pneumonia she advised that I take it easy for the next few days, but the good news is that I am feeling good enough to start eating better. Today I had Strawberry Special K for breakfast, Progresso Vegetable Barley soup & carrots and ranch dip for lunch, grapes and a chex mix bar for snacks, and a turkey sandwich and carrots with hummus dip for supper. I'm hoping I am back on the right track to getting healthy!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Nov 5 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664887


> I have not been able to exercise because the Dr. said I do have walking pneumonia and since it's very easy for me to get full blown pneumonia she advised that I take it easy for the next few days, but the good news is that I am feeling good enough to start eating better. Today I had Strawberry Special K for breakfast, Progresso Vegetable Barley soup & carrots and ranch dip for lunch, grapes and a chex mix bar for snacks, and a turkey sandwich and carrots with hummus dip for supper. I'm hoping I am back on the right track to getting healthy![/B]


Oh girl...so sorry to hear you have walking pneumonia. Please take care of yourself and get well! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everybody!

Tuesday and Wednesday were food disasters for me!! My youngest daughter was home from college for
the night and my older daughter came home too. While it was wonderful seeing them, they wanted to
go to Costco and then out to eat... which we did. So, not only did I make unwise food choices at the restaurant, I bought stuff at Costco :smilie_tischkante: I keep telling myself that I can eat anything as long as I control the portion size.... and today I have to start doing that! 

Everyone else seems to be doing great! 

Whitney, I'm sorry that you're sick and I hope that you feel better soon!

Debbie


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 5 2008, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664842


> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 5 2008, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664806





> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 5 2008, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664797





> QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 5 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664782





> How's it going for everyone? I walked 9.5 miles today. I got in a little extra, because the forecast calls for rain tomorrow. UGH![/B]


You go girl! arty: I went to the gym today. I did 4.5 miles on the bike, 15 mins on the elliptical, and 1 mile on the treadmill for a total 55 mins! I sure am tired now!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow! I'm sore just thinking about doing all that! :smheat: :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, my legs are really sore...and I still have to walk up and down stairs...we live in a 3 story townhouse! :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]
You don't have an elevator? lol j/k of course


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Nov 5 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664887


> I have not been able to exercise because the Dr. said I do have walking pneumonia and since it's very easy for me to get full blown pneumonia she advised that I take it easy for the next few days, but the good news is that I am feeling good enough to start eating better. Today I had Strawberry Special K for breakfast, Progresso Vegetable Barley soup & carrots and ranch dip for lunch, grapes and a chex mix bar for snacks, and a turkey sandwich and carrots with hummus dip for supper. I'm hoping I am back on the right track to getting healthy![/B]



I'm sorry to hear that your sick. Take care of yourself and don't over due it and listen to the dr. Hoping you feel better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Congatulations for everyone this week, your all doing a great job. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I on the other hand have not been doing well at all. I have not exercised or been eating healthy. I need someone to come here and give me a swift kick in the butt. I've just been stressing about so much lately and unfortunately it's getting the better of me.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Nov 6 2008, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665313


> QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Nov 5 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664887





> I have not been able to exercise because the Dr. said I do have walking pneumonia and since it's very easy for me to get full blown pneumonia she advised that I take it easy for the next few days, but the good news is that I am feeling good enough to start eating better. Today I had Strawberry Special K for breakfast, Progresso Vegetable Barley soup & carrots and ranch dip for lunch, grapes and a chex mix bar for snacks, and a turkey sandwich and carrots with hummus dip for supper. I'm hoping I am back on the right track to getting healthy![/B]



I'm sorry to hear that your sick. Take care of yourself and don't over due it and listen to the dr. Hoping you feel better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Congatulations for everyone this week, your all doing a great job. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I on the other hand have not been doing well at all. I have not exercised or been eating healthy. I need someone to come here and give me a swift kick in the butt. I've just been stressing about so much lately and unfortunately it's getting the better of me. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm sorry things haven't been going well for you. When I'm stressed about things, it's hard for me to stay motivated too. I hope things get better for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been feeling a little bit better, so I thought I would start doing Pilates today. A couple of years ago I bought the Winsor Pilates Circle and DVD so that's what I used. It has a 20 min version and then a 10 min sculpting blast and I do both. I also have a couple of other pliates and yoga dvd's that I may alternate between. I love doing pilates and yoga because it helps my back. Yay!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I actually went walking yesterday and plan on going walking today. Not sure how far or how long, i was just happy to actually do it.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i know i'm not in the program here, we are doing "biggest loser" at work and i'm totally determined to win LOL. i've been getting my motivation and extra exercise tips from spark.com and some of the exercises i've been doing are simple stuff i can do while at my desk or things like that. just stuff that keeps my body MOVIN'! i've found lots of women there are brilliant with quick'n'easy recipes. i wish i could just wing it like that with what is in my kitchen, but other than and M&M omlette or ketchup sandwich... yeah i'm not so creative LOL

but salsa has always been my best food friend, and i'm eating it with everything. with all the different flavors out now, it's so easy for me to skip the fattening dips and cheeses that i normally crave. 

since june, i've lost only about 7lbs, but i've added a little muscle mass in areas that were formerly (what i lovingly refer to as) my "flub" LOL. i am on the way to reclaiming the calves i once had in my 20s!!! inappropriately short skirts and heels, HERE I COME! 

anyway. i just wanted to throw that website out there in case anyone was looking for extra motivation/support/ideas. i've found a lot of great resources on it!!!!!

best of luck to EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Nov 9 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667233


> I've been feeling a little bit better, so I thought I would start doing Pilates today. A couple of years ago I bought the Winsor Pilates Circle and DVD so that's what I used. It has a 20 min version and then a 10 min sculpting blast and I do both. I also have a couple of other pliates and yoga dvd's that I may alternate between. I love doing pilates and yoga because it helps my back. Yay![/B]


That's great!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Nov 9 2008, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667241


> I actually went walking yesterday and plan on going walking today. Not sure how far or how long, i was just happy to actually do it. [/B]


Yay!!! That's great that you went walking! :aktion033:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I didn't do anything on Friday or Saturday, but today I went to the gym. I rode 5 miles on the bike and walked 1 mile on the treadmill! :aktion033: Hopefully, it will show on the scale tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Nov 9 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667233


> I've been feeling a little bit better, so I thought I would start doing Pilates today. A couple of years ago I bought the Winsor Pilates Circle and DVD so that's what I used. It has a 20 min version and then a 10 min sculpting blast and I do both. I also have a couple of other pliates and yoga dvd's that I may alternate between. I love doing pilates and yoga because it helps my back. Yay![/B]


Whitney I am so glad you are feeling better. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just looking to see who was the biggest loser this week. 

I went to the gym today! Rode 4.3 miles on the bike and also did the elliptical! Yay!! :aktion033:


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I am so sorry I have not been able to get back with everyone until today. A combination of things happened that made it unable for me to get online. My dad had to be taken to the emergency room early Monday morning because we thought he might be having a heart attack. He's okay now and the doctor thinks it may have just been really bad acid reflux. Our internet has also been down for the past couple of days so needless to say it's been a little crazy here! I am reading everyone's emails/PMs now and will post the top losers this week either later tonight or tomorrow! Thanks so much for all of your suppor during these past couple of weeks!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Nov 14 2008, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670406


> I am so sorry I have not been able to get back with everyone until today. A combination of things happened that made it unable for me to get online. My dad had to be taken to the emergency room early Monday morning because we thought he might be having a heart attack. He's okay now and the doctor thinks it may have just been really bad acid reflux. Our internet has also been down for the past couple of days so needless to say it's been a little crazy here! I am reading everyone's emails/PMs now and will post the top losers this week either later tonight or tomorrow! Thanks so much for all of your suppor during these past couple of weeks![/B]


Glad to hear your Dad is okay!!! :grouphug: I hope everything starts to calm down for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Whitney sorry about your dad, but glad it wasn't a heart attack. That happened to me and the ER said acid reflux happened again turned out i was having panic attacks. Just wanted to let you know about that in case it happens to your dad again. :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope you have a better week this week.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 14 2008, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670513


> QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Nov 14 2008, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670406





> I am so sorry I have not been able to get back with everyone until today. A combination of things happened that made it unable for me to get online. My dad had to be taken to the emergency room early Monday morning because we thought he might be having a heart attack. He's okay now and the doctor thinks it may have just been really bad acid reflux. Our internet has also been down for the past couple of days so needless to say it's been a little crazy here! I am reading everyone's emails/PMs now and will post the top losers this week either later tonight or tomorrow! Thanks so much for all of your suppor during these past couple of weeks![/B]


Glad to hear your Dad is okay!!! :grouphug: I hope everything starts to calm down for you.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Whitney I am happy to hear that your dad is okay. My prayers are with all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How did everyone do this past week? I didn't do too well. I only exercised twice. I also ate a lot more bad food than I should have....but I lost about a 1/2 lb.!! arty:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 17 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672340


> How did everyone do this past week? I didn't do too well. I only exercised twice. I also ate a lot more bad food than I should have....but I lost about a 1/2 lb.!! arty:[/B]


I did terribly this week. I had a cold all week, and I walked for the first time yesterday. My weight's the same, at least it didn't go up. :mellow:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I lost a couple of pounds this week. I haven't been eating as much and not eating when i get off of work since i work 2-11 and i also have been walking.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had a horrible week and I couldn't even bear to weigh myself on Monday.... maybe I'll weigh in tomorrow. But today I'm
determined that the rest of this week is going to be good.... 

I hope that everyone is doing well!!!


Debbie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How is everyone doing this week? I'm not doing well. I only exercised once so far. I didn't exercise today b/c I don't feel well. My allergies are acting up and I feel sick. 

BTW....did I miss the results from the past two weeks? I haven't seen them.


----------

